# Speed Assist



## atebit (Jan 26, 2018)

I guess this is as-designed, but why doesn’t Speed Assist automatically adjust to changing speed limits without me having to try to touch a tiny speed limit sign on the display?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Because it is an “assist” feature and you should be involved in the driving enough to be bothered to do this maybe?


----------



## atebit (Jan 26, 2018)

Maybe. But should I be bothered to pass vehicles, maintain following distance under cruise, parallel park, etc., too?

Not trying to be snippy but why selectively define “assistance”? The car already knows the speed limit and under adaptive cruise can change speed, so why not just offer the option to connect the dots?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Were you not asking specifically about “speed assist”?


----------



## atebit (Jan 26, 2018)

I am. You asked about being involved in driving. If the car limits/removes my involvement for those things, why not speed assist too?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

atebit said:


> I guess this is as-designed, but why doesn't Speed Assist automatically adjust to changing speed limits without me having to try to touch a tiny speed limit sign on the display?


It sounds like "Speed Assist" is just a feature that warns you when you go over the speed limit, correct?









Are you saying that it *doesn't* change the warning limit automatically?


----------



## atebit (Jan 26, 2018)

From the M3 Manual:

How Speed Assist Works
When the Speed Limit Warning is turned on,
the touchscreen displays a speed limit as
determined by GPS data. You can touch this
speed limit sign to automatically change the
set speed to the detected speed limit
(including any
offsets
that you have set).
Warnings (described later) take
effect
when
you exceed this limit.

The ask is why not have the option to automatically adjust vs having to touch the sign?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I was thinking you were speaking to TACC and it (not) reacting to a new speed limit. 

either way, remember the software is still very much in development and there are things still being worked out by Tesla's programmers. things like this, using the scroll wheels for more actions, etc (like rear seat heat) will likely be changing in the coming year.

essentially, they tackled the most critical software features to get the car out there and are backfilling the niggly bits as they can


----------



## Cernie (Dec 30, 2017)

atebit said:


> I guess this is as-designed, but why doesn't Speed Assist automatically adjust to changing speed limits without me having to try to touch a tiny speed limit sign on the display?


Great question...I thought the same. As you know, there is a setting that allows you to set the adaptive speed limit when you activate the speed limit assist (i.e. in my case...8 miles above the speed limit). This triggers the speed limit when you activate the speed assist but as you point out...it doesn't change if the speed limit increases (I do think it does it when the speed limit decreases on my Model S...haven't paid attention on the Model S). In the Model S, increasing the speed is as simple as toggling the stalk on the steering wheel. On the Model 3, that is not the case. I heard there is a rumor that they may change speed control to the stalk on the Model 3 through a software update but I haven't seen that anywhere for sure. Regardless...It seems like it would be an easy software update to have truly adaptive speed limit control based on speed limit when the speed limit increases (like there exists when the speed limit decreases on the Model S). Is there a place somewhere that one can send user suggestions to Tesla (...a site that actually pays attention to them)?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

atebit said:


> The ask is why not have the option to automatically adjust vs having to touch the sign?


I understand now. Good question.

This sounds like yet another case of "the software isn't quite complete yet".


----------



## LucyferSam (Sep 13, 2017)

garsh said:


> I understand now. Good question.
> 
> This sounds like yet another case of "the software isn't quite complete yet".


I suspect it is because it uses GPS/map data for the speed limit signs and they are not all that reliable. There are decent sized stretches by me that have the wrong speed limit showing, either under or over by 5mph as the limit shifts on the interstate around cities. Once they have the camera's reliably reading speed limit signs cross referenced with GPS and map data, it may be reliable enough to have them automatically adjust to the current limit.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

LucyferSam said:


> I suspect it is because it uses GPS/map data for the speed limit signs and they are not all that reliable.


True, but the same feature is available on the Model S and X, and it sounds like it *does* update automatically on those cars (if I'm reading things correctly). So I've got to believe that if the feature doesn't work the same way on the 3, it's because they haven't completely finished the software yet.


----------



## jsmay311 (Oct 2, 2017)

garsh said:


> True, but the same feature is available on the Model S and X, and it sounds like it *does* update automatically on those cars (if I'm reading things correctly).


I don't think that's accurate based on my reading of the Model S manual:










"*Cruising at the Speed Limit 
*
Traffic-Aware Cruise Control makes it easy to cruise at the speed limit. You can cruise at the speed limit that is currently being determined by Speed Assist (see Speed Assist on page 97). To do so, pull the cruise control lever toward you. When you release, your cruising speed is set to the speed that is determined by Speed Assist, taking into consideration any offset you have specified. If you are already driving faster than the speed limit when you pull the lever, the set speed does not adjust to the speed limit-it adjusts to your current driving speed.

Note: When you adjust the cruising speed based on the speed limit, the set speed does not change when the speed limit changes. You must pull the cruise control lever again to cruise at the new speed limit. You can also manually adjust your cruising speed at any time (see Changing the Set Speed on page 79)"

On Page 78: https://www.tesla.com/sites/default/files/model_s_owners_manual_north_america_en_us.pdf​


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I think it will be a good enhancement that when I set my relative speed for EAP that as speed limits change for the max speed to change accordingly. At least as a configurable option.


----------



## LucyferSam (Sep 13, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I think it will be a good enhancement that when I set my relative speed for EAP that as speed limits change for the max speed to change accordingly. At least as a configurable option.


Definitely agree, and it will be critical for the on-ramp to off-ramp functionality that EAP is supposed to get to, but it needs to be reliably accurate first as right now it's a recipe for speeding tickets.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Very cool how this works!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974039207181156352


----------



## atebit (Jan 26, 2018)

Meh not that cool seeing as you have to take your attention off the road to poke at a teeny tiny icon. 

I’d take the lever tap as a workaround until the car does this itself. Maybe in the same update where they fix the streaming issues.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

atebit said:


> Meh not that cool seeing as you have to take your attention off the road to poke at a teeny tiny icon.
> 
> I'd take the lever tap as a workaround until the car does this itself. Maybe in the same update where they fix the streaming issues.


If you're in autopilot, the split second look to tap the speed limit is a non-issue in my opinion.


----------



## atebit (Jan 26, 2018)

Wait till you have progressive lenses.


----------



## Brett (Aug 1, 2017)

atebit said:


> Wait till you have progressive lenses.


Honestly this is the first time I've had any sympathy for the "you'll have to take your eyes off the road to use the touchscreen" argument. You gave me a new perspective, thanks. Though, I hopefully won't have to worry about that for at least another 10 years.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

Is there a way to set it as a realtive speed ?
For example on a 45 mph road not to go more then 10% faster?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

relidtm said:


> Is there a way to set it as a realtive speed ?
> For example on a 45 mph road not to go more then 10% faster?


Yes. I believe 0% is possible.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> Yes. I believe 0% is possible.


 who goes 0 above the speed limit on the highway?


----------



## Jakesthree (May 15, 2016)

I wonder if there is a legal reason for requiring the driver to initiate a change in set speed. If the car was to change speed unexpectedly could there be the possibility of a lawsuit in the case of a collision?


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

maybe but I doubt it the reason is the car i just traded in would alert me at 10% but maybe its different for auto pilot? i think its a simple programming fix.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

relidtm said:


> Is there a way to set it as a realtive speed ?
> For example on a 45 mph road not to go more then 10% faster?


No way to set it as %, it's just a fixed number above. Most people have a "comfort zone" of 5 or 10 above the limit and with the new scroll wheel speed adjustment it's easy enough to change it as needed.



relidtm said:


> who goes 0 above the speed limit on the highway?


Well, from living in a place that doubles in population with snowbirds during winter, I'm going with "Old People"!


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

ha how do you adjust it on the wheel? I keep touching the screen


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

relidtm said:


> ha how do you adjust it on the wheel? I keep touching the screen


The latest firmware lets you scroll the right wheel up/down to change speed and click left/right to adjust following distance.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

which version is that ? i'm on 2018.10.5 342f4e3 I thought I had the newest one ill try it out tomorrow.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

relidtm said:


> which version is that ? i'm on 2018.10.5 342f4e3 I thought I had the newest one ill try it out tomorrow.


It's in the "next" version that isn't on wide release yet.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

ahh sweet thanks that would solve my issue.


----------



## atebit (Jan 26, 2018)

relidtm said:


> who goes 0 above the speed limit on the highway?


So what are you going to do when full autonomous becomes a thing, and your car decides that it needs to travel at some rate slower than you'd like over the majority of your trip in order to avoid creating/adding to congestion along your route?


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

that's a loaded question it really depends on how many cars are autonomous at the time ...right now I would get trampled believe it or not i tend to go the speed limit or 5 mph over on the highway and I would guess 80% of the cars pass me...  also if the majority of cars were autonomous wouldn't the majority of speed limits go away and it would base it on road conditions...? again a loaded question


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

relidtm said:


> that's a loaded question it really depends on how many cars are autonomous at the time ...right now I would get trampled believe it or not i tend to go the speed limit or 5 mph over on the highway and I would guess 80% of the cars pass me...  also if the majority of cars were autonomous wouldn't the majority of speed limits go away and it would base it on road conditions...? again a loaded question


I totally agree. Before ALL cars are fully autonomous there will always be people driving faster than the limit. Once all cars are fully autonomous then there is no need for any speed limits, stop lights, stop signs, yield signs or any type of traffic control device. At that point all cars will be talking to one another and could go through any intersection at 100MPH and inches apart from cross traffic. I'll be long dead by then but it sure does sound like a fun future!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Mike Land said:


> Once all cars are fully autonomous then there is no need for any speed limits, stop lights, stop signs, yield signs or any type of traffic control device.


You'll never see things go that far, at least not in your lifetime.

First, we have a history of grandfathering-in old car tech. Even though that 1908 Ford Model T doesn't meet any modern safety or emissions regulations, you're still allowed to drive one on today's roads.

Second, some people enjoy driving too much to give up the right. Yes, even when computers are demonstrably better, we'll still permit self-driving. The good news is, these people should NOT be the ones driving around distracted on their cell phones (or at least, they'll have the option to tell the car to take over when there's a text message to write). So you'll still want all of the same old rules and signs available for them.

But there's a third reason too. Many of those signs and rules help protect against other kinds of accidents. You'll still have signs & lights in cities and towns because cars interact with bikes and pedestrians. Self-driving cars will still keep distance between each other - you never know when the car in front will hit something to make it slow quickly, or get a blown tire, or slow down quickly because of an accident it spotted before your car notices it.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

@relidtm , @atebit , may I please remind both of you that we privilege candid yet civil exchanges here on this forum which is what makes it so special.
The reality is, as @garsh suggested, we're probably a long way from any of this mattering at all.

In the meantime and for many years, I want to believe that drivers will retain the ability to speed or not to speed. I hope that with the advent of increasingly powerful driver-assist technologies, people will learn to become also increasingly respectful of one another on the road, not just on M3OC! 

Love T≡SLA and yet, love driving, whichever way you like as long as it does not infringe on the comfort & safety of others...


----------



## atebit (Jan 26, 2018)

Mike Land said:


> I totally agree. Before ALL cars are fully autonomous there will always be people driving faster than the limit. Once all cars are fully autonomous then there is no need for any speed limits, stop lights, stop signs, yield signs or any type of traffic control device. At that point all cars will be talking to one another and could go through any intersection at 100MPH and inches apart from cross traffic. I'll be long dead by then but it sure does sound like a fun future!


Yes but the roads only have so much bandwidth, when there's lots of traffic things will still likely have to slow down a bit to accommodate and/avoid creating more congestion. But I agree that with full autonomous the normal traffic controls will be obsolete. But I think they'll be replaced by other "controls" that aren't under the occupants control...unless perhaps you're willing to pay for "expedited routing".


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

LucyferSam said:


> I suspect it is because it uses GPS/map data for the speed limit signs and they are not all that reliable. There are decent sized stretches by me that have the wrong speed limit showing, either under or over by 5mph as the limit shifts on the interstate around cities. Once they have the camera's reliably reading speed limit signs cross referenced with GPS and map data, it may be reliable enough to have them automatically adjust to the current limit.


Try an entire island ;-) On the Big Island of Hawaii here, there is not a single stretch of road anywhere where a Model 3 can get a speed limit value ;-(
I sure hope V. 9 will introduce reading speed limit signs from the cameras instead of relying on GPS data -- fellow Tesla drivers on the island with a model X or S have no problem acquiring speed limits on the same roads.


----------

